# Clutch Pedal Covers



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone make decent Clutch Pedal covers for our cars?


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

Ames Performance carries pretty nice pedal covers. You can check the out online. I replaced all of mine in my 69 and was happy with the quality. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Soups (May 9, 2013)

Performance Years also had good quality pedal covers. I purchased the clutch and brake for my 69 GTO from them. They also have the chrome borders for the petals. Not real expensive either. You can down load there catalog and they are pretty quick with getting the parts to you. They deal in nothing but Pontiac parts.


----------

